# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Kush ishte Mustaf Pasha me 40,000 shqiptar ?

## Akuamarini

Nga libri Becker`S  VÄRLDSHISTORIA - VI
Professor Wilhelm Muller - 1899 Stockholm 
Në shpinen e tij, prane  Sofies ishin  40,000 shqiptar nën komanden e Mustafa Pashës, në frontin e tij në Kostandinopje me 30.000 turq, dhe 80.000 banorë sa kishte  Adrianopoja 
Edirne (Adrianopoja ) është një qytet në Thrakin Lindore  , në rajonin turk  te Marmarasë , në krahinën e Edirnesë , në afërsi të kufijve me Greqinë dhe Bullgarinë. 
Edirne ishte kryeqyteti i Perandorisë Osmane nga viti  1365th gjeri ne vitin 1458 , para se te behe Konstandinopoja (sot Stambolli ),
Nje kenge (ytobe) ndoshta ka te bej me ket Heroi (Hoxhe Mustafa)



I hans rygg, vid Sofia stod 40 000 albaneser under  Mustafa Pascha, framför honom vid Kostantinopel 30 000 turkar, och Adrianopels 80 000 invånare voro till största delen fientligt sinnade.

----------

